# Platies Not Mating!



## NatBarry

So...Ive had my male and female Mickey-mouse platies for about 4-5 months now and not once have they attempted to mate. I am hoping to breed them for my first time, my water parameters are great, my temperature is 81 farenheit, i have plenty of plants and hiding places but not once have they had babies or attempted to mate.
What should I do?


----------



## COM

81 celsius? Are you keeping your fish in your teapot?


----------



## NatBarry

Sorry, I meant 81 farenheit...Do you have any idea why they aren't mating?


----------



## COM

I'm assuming you've got one male and one female...

Generally with livebearers it is best to place about 3 females to every male. Most male livebearers want to mate constantly and with only one female she gets beaten up and often dies. It's possible that in your case is stressed from constant ...err... flirtation and that she is miscarrying her pregnancies.

The other considerations are that they generally don't like to "do it" right out in the open. Guppies have no shame, but platys generally like some plant cover or caves.

Finally, I think that your tanks with platys are a little smallish, and they may not be comfortable enough partake in breeding, especially with lots of other fish around.


----------



## NatBarry

COM said:


> I'm assuming you've got one male and one female...
> 
> Generally with livebearers it is best to place about 3 females to every male. Most male livebearers want to mate constantly and with only one female she gets beaten up and often dies. It's possible that in your case is stressed from constant ...err... flirtation and that she is miscarrying her pregnancies.
> 
> The other considerations are that they generally don't like to "do it" right out in the open. Guppies have no shame, but platys generally like some plant cover or caves.
> 
> Finally, I think that your tanks with platys are a little smallish, and they may not be comfortable enough partake in breeding, especially with lots of other fish around.



Yes, I have one male and one female but I have never seen them try to mate as in the male chasing the female around the tank non-stop...the male never seems bothered in the female and they dont swim around together either.
I can understand you saying the tank's a bit small but in my signature it might sound like i have a lot of fish in my 10g but not really, there is a big area/space that it empty. My tank still looks bare!


----------



## NatBarry

In my sisters tank, she has 1 male platy...he's really nice and big. I wondered if i should move him to my tank and see of they will mate???


----------



## tiffsplaties88

i wouldn't put another male in with your male and female duo b/c the males will more than likely pick on the female as well as one another... take the advise of adding more females rather than adding more males... i had 3 males and 11 females in my tank and i've lost a pair of male and female that literally killed one another b/c they got into a fight. if u really want to breed them i'd suggest getting a 10gal tank and transfer all your platies into the tank and add a few more females 2 males with 6 females but then u may face the overcrowding issue if they begin to successfully having babies.

ps. not to make u feel dumb, but are u 100% sure they are male and female?


----------



## NatBarry

Ok, thanks for the advise.
Yes, I'm entirely sure they are male and female...the male has a gonopodium whereas the female doesn't.


----------



## COM

Tiff's advice is good but really a ten gallon setup is going to be tight for a breeding operation. You can do it, but it would be better in a 20 or 30 gallon with lots of plant cover.


----------



## NatBarry

I have a 15 Gallon that is just cycling but i didnt really want the parents to be in there until the mother gives birth...will they mate in my 10 gallon?


----------



## COM

They may if you provide them lots of plant cover, caves, the right water conditions, maybe adjust the temp up another three or four degrees, feed them well, they find each other attractive in whatever way platys do... you can't force it.


----------



## tiffsplaties88

i did ( wouldn't recommend) once have 5 platies in a 5 gallon for about 2 months and only one plant (it was a temp home) and they had babies that i found and were able to keep alive for quite awhile.. so its possible they'll mate in ur 10gal


----------



## NatBarry

Well, In my 10 gallon...I have 2 plants(they are big ones) and I have a few rocks. The one rock is tilted and so there is space underneath and inside, the other rock...there is space underneath for hiding places.

My signature might sound crowded but my tank is not that crowded and looks quite bare...so i'm hoping there is a chance!


----------



## tiffsplaties88

i'm sure u'll have mating if u get the right ratio of males to females. it might take a while... but it'll happen.


----------



## Felicia

Even if your platies did give birth in the 10 gallon tank, the other fish in there will eat them. You might never even see the babies, since the females give birth during the night or early morning, usually.


----------



## paul79

Sorry if this sounds cheeky, but do the US members realise, that in the UK, a gallon is 4.55 US liters?


----------



## NatBarry

Huh......?


----------



## COM

Paul, what does that have to do with platys mating?

And no, we Americans are blissfully ignorant of the metric system.


----------



## NatBarry

I was going to say that! lol


----------



## Sock Yee

You can always change the diet and try with different types of fish food. Sometimes it does help. Worked for me before.

Another trick is to alter the pH. I used to know one little trick taught by a friend who told me that rainwater can stimulate breeding. But it does not necessarily works. Use your pH meter to monitor the drop. Control the amount added or else it could bring more harm than good.


----------



## NatBarry

Thanks for that, I will hopefully try it!


----------



## Sock Yee

One thing I didn't mention was, sometimes nutritional content maybe lacking in certain types of fish food. That's why it's good to feed different varieties to complement one lacking in another.


----------



## elvis332

COM said:


> 81 celsius? Are you keeping your fish in your teapot?


he ment fernhite


----------

